# billing for v70.3 and v70.5



## Bamboo (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi, I need help with some claim issue:

We often have patients coming to take exam for school, camp, sports (v70.3) or employment (v70.5). As insurance have limit for the preventive care visit (99391-7), we bill office visit code 99212-213. However they're all denied. 

Shall we bill 99391-7 codes or what? Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Bamboo


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 27, 2013)

most of these types of encounters are not covered by payers.  In every practice I have worked with, we use the unlisted preventive or office visit code and made sure the patient knew it was their responsibility to pay.  In this way we could assign the charge to the unlisted code that we felt was appropriate for the sports physicals etc.


----------



## Bamboo (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks Debra! 

What are the unlisted codes you have used?

Bamboo


----------



## dianacampbell (Aug 2, 2013)

We will with a preventative code (99396) with the V70.5 or V70.3. Ours are physical exam requests for school/employment.


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks Diana!
Bamboo


----------

